# Sound waves are not displayed on Kdenlive and Shotcut, fade in and fade out close the application.



## edinbetancourt (Nov 11, 2021)

Greetings.

I use FreeBSD 12.2 as my workstation to make videos in Kdenlive and Shotcut, after the last update the sound waves are not shown and when applying an input or output fade the application closes any of the two applications that I use presents the same problem. Take advantage and install version 13 to update me and have the same problem, emergency install GhostBSD and the same. I have no choice but to install a linux to solve this work emergency. I already looked everywhere and it gives me the impression that I am the only one who uses kdenlive and shotcut in FreeBSD because I have not seen that someone has reported it. Please someone know how to solve this problem.​
Thank you.


----------



## jmos (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm using Kdenlive (but not over the last months), and haven't seen it crashing on "Fade in" or "Fade out"; So I played a little bit and found out it crashes if you're using the tiny buttons in the timeline directly; I've added instead the "Fade in" and "Fade out" buttons to a toolbar - and using them from there (and setting the duration manually) - works. So this could be your workaround.

And yes, the waves of a soundtrack in the timeline actually isn't displayed. These were known problems of an Appimage release of Kdenlive 21.08, so I wouldn't invest to much time in solving this till the next major update.

A problem for me now is: I didn't see an level meter that tells me how loud the cutted video really is… And maybe all belongs to the settings and installation of "Enable Audio Scrubbing -> SDL"…


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 14, 2021)

jmos crashing with which version, which architecture?

<https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/kdenlive/#packages>

Please, can you report the bug?


----------



## edinbetancourt (Nov 17, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> jmos crashing with which version, which architecture?
> 
> <https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/kdenlive/#packages>
> 
> Please, can you report the bug?


Greetings. 
The problem is not with Kdenlive or Shotcut, the problem must be some library that handles the sound (I suppose ffmpeg) because the fault is the same in both applications and I bet that in any other video editor that I install. I'm new to the forum and it's my first post, I don't think I'm the one to report a bug. If a more experienced user does it, it will be appreciated. 
Until the moment of this post the fault remains the same. ​Thanks.


----------



## astyle (Nov 18, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> jmos crashing with which version, which architecture?
> 
> <https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/kdenlive/#packages>
> 
> Please, can you report the bug?


I agree that info about versions and architecture for KDEnlive (and related libs) are important for troubleshooting, but I would hold off calling it a bug until more troubleshooting has been done. Sometimes, crashes are not from bugs in software, but from lib version mismatch, missing deps, or some other mis-config. 
--
All that doesn't change the fact that a crash is not the most graceful way to handle the errors.


----------



## edinbetancourt (Nov 22, 2021)

Greetings. 

The problem occurs in the following FreeBDS versions: 12.2 and 13.0 on the AMD64-bit platform. I hope someone with more experience can report the bug and if you are so kind, comment here on the report and the answer about it. 

Thanks.


----------



## jmos (Dec 10, 2021)

Kdenlive 21.12.0 arrived in the ports tree, and audio fadein (and fadeout) clicked via the timeline still causes a crash; The output in the xterm for fadein (fadout is of course similar):
`Unknown transition "fadein"`
Also the audio waveforms are still not visible. My setup: All packages are compiled with an up to date ports tree on an up to date FreeBSD 13.0-p5/amd64. But do those bugs really belong to Kdenlive? Or ist it ffmpeg, mlt7, another lib etc.…


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 11, 2021)

jmos said:


> … do those bugs really belong to Kdenlive? Or ist it ffmpeg, mlt7, another lib etc.…



Report each bug in the area that seems most appropriate, include enough information so that someone who triages bugs can move to another area if necessary.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 12, 2021)

Shotcut

Taking a hint from discussion in IRC … no mention of x11-toolkits/qwt6 under <https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/shotcut/#requiredrun>. For now, try installing `qwt6-qt5`.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 3, 2022)

FreeBSD bug 262876 – multimedia/kdenlive - almost all audio effects unavailable


----------



## jmos (Apr 21, 2022)

Solution: Kdenlive works as expected if you enable "NORMALIZE" in the "multimedia/mlt7" port.
Edit: This option is now enabled by default, so the simple update mechanism will solve this, too.


----------

